# Опрос-викторина



## askurpela (29 Апр 2014)

Товарищи, предлагаю немного отвлечься от "актуальных" тем и сыграть в игру. 
Перед вами очень известная пьеса, которую играют пять разных исполнителей:
первый
второй
третий
четвертый
пятый

Задача: определить, какое исполнение лучше всех. Дельные комментарии приветствуются

Имена и явки будут выложены немного позже 

_По ссылкам вверху можно послушать пьесы (в самом низу страницы) и скачать mp3_


----------



## Alexgal (29 Апр 2014)

Неужто взошли семена, посеянные Павловым - о конкурсах "вслепую"?
А если серьезно - 3 номер меня буквально заворожил - просто филигранное владение звуком (это не Скляров?). Хотя и 4 и 5 тоже очень.


----------



## Labian (29 Апр 2014)

#3-В.Романько?...
P.S. А.Склярова нет...


----------



## askurpela (29 Апр 2014)

*Labian*,
Не надо угадывать, кто играет. Нужно адекватно оценить и выбрать лучшее исполнение.


----------



## vev (29 Апр 2014)

Мне 3-й номер понравился больше.


----------



## redrik_shukhart (30 Апр 2014)

Лично мне все пять исполнителей не очень понравились. И дело не в их исполнительском уровне, который, на мой взгляд, очень высокий. Во время прослушивания меня "напрягала" постоянная перекличка ТЕМА - ПОДГОЛОСОК. И все исполнители старательно подчёркивали именно этот момент, кроме номера 1. Он весьма искусно нивелировал активность подголосков, чтобы они не выделялись по смыслу сильнее мелодии. Есть ещё несколько моментов, которые меня больше "зацепили" в исполнении баяниста, который в списке под первым номером.


----------



## Dmvlad (30 Апр 2014)

не корректно судить по МР3 записям, но если так...то 3 и 4


----------



## askurpela (10 Май 2014)

up


----------



## Павлов (10 Май 2014)

askurpela писал:


> Нужно адекватно оценить и выбрать лучшее исполнение


В таком жанре не может быть лучшего исполнения.Все варианты имеют равную ценность.
Максимум, в некоторых можно удивить других баянистов какими то приемами, или техникой. 
Но не факт что этот же вариант понравится народу.


----------



## Rinat_Djan (11 Май 2014)

Вопрос к *Павлову*, а какой у Вас опыт работы с народом? Исполнительский, я имею в виду. Так навскидку. Что бы расставить точки над i. А то Вы им постоянно прикрываетесь, как и академизмом. Что бы понять, имеете ли Вы на это право.


----------



## askurpela (11 Май 2014)

*Павлов*,
*Rinat_Djan*,
В этой теме попрошу не упражняться в демагогии 

Неужели никто больше не хочет высказать свое мнение об этих исполнителях? Активнее, активнее!


----------

